# Rain in June thread



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

This **** is whack.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Been hearing the term "June-uary" a lot recently.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Get out there an ride you pussies..............................................













As I do tempo work on my trainer..............LOL


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

ziscwg said:


> Get out there an ride you pussies..............................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mountain bike only on days like this, even then I wouldnt want to go get too crazy, Mud is good for one thing only, breaking parts.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

On our way to hike windy hill this am, we saw a group of 12 or so on portola valley rd in a down pour. 

I made it out tonight for a quick 1:45. I missed the rain, but holy cow was it windy.


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

Just stayed in and watched movies today. I feel like such crap not riding today  When is the sun coming back out!!


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Sun is out right now. Looks like we have a few hours this morning. Go go go


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

oooooohhhh!!!! No rain until 2pm.........get the chamois cream!!!!!!


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

stover said:


> oooooohhhh!!!! No rain until 2pm.........get the chamois cream!!!!!!


Headed out at 11 and got rained on in about 10 minutes. At least I got a good brick run in afterwards.


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

Just got back from an awesome 50 mile group ride. Started to rain in the last few miles.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Where are you guys at? I just got back from a 50 mile ride too, around Redwood Shores => South San Francisco. Not a drop on me, although I did have my rain gear just in case. Anything to stay off the trainer. So nice to ride without 20-25 mph headwinds.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

It's raining is Santa Barbara today. No ride for me, but it's great!


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

*How was the Sequioa Metric?*

Had to visit some family in brentwood. How was the Sequoia Metric ride today (by western wheelers), anybody got back yet? how was the ride, the pavement, the hills, any downpour?


----------



## glipp (Jun 6, 2011)

Rained all day in the Vacaville area for me. Bummer.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

izzyfly said:


> Had to visit some family in brentwood. How was the Sequoia Metric ride today (by western wheelers), anybody got back yet? how was the ride, the pavement, the hills, any downpour?


Was on the road by 8:30AM and it was bone dry the entire way. Didn't have one drop of rain fall on me. The roads were wet in covered areas. I was actually worried about Redwood Gulch, as my gearing forces me to stand in order to ascend that road. Skyline was the same, wet under cover and dry in the open. Honestly, I do not enjoy descending Alpine Road in to La Honda. However, going from the base of Alpine to Hwy84, you can pick up some serious speed on ultra smooth pavement.

Stage road was dry and uneventful, apart form a Mini Cooper buzzing me. I wonder if the driver would appreciate me doing that to his significant other or his/her children. There was another organized ride going southbound on Hwy 1 (had orange numbers). Although I didn't closely pay attention, I believe Tunitas Creek was mostly dry. Descended Kings Mountain Road and headed back to the VA Hospital for a light lunch. I'll be back next year but I wish the organizers would change 100k route a bit.

C.


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

CHL said:


> Was on the road by 8:30AM and it was bone dry the entire way. Didn't have one drop of rain fall on me. The roads were wet in covered areas. I was actually worried about Redwood Gulch, as my gearing forces me to stand in order to ascend that road. Skyline was the same, wet under cover and dry in the open. Honestly, I do not enjoy descending Alpine Road in to La Honda. However, going from the base of Alpine to Hwy84, you can pick up some serious speed on ultra smooth pavement.
> 
> Stage road was dry and uneventful, apart form a Mini Cooper buzzing me. I wonder if the driver would appreciate me doing that to his significant other or his/her children. There was another organized ride going southbound on Hwy 1 (had orange numbers). Although I didn't closely pay attention, I believe Tunitas Creek was mostly dry. Descended Kings Mountain Road and headed back to the VA Hospital for a light lunch. I'll be back next year but I wish the organizers would change 100k route a bit.
> 
> C.


Cool. Thanks for the update. Sounds like the event went as planned.
edit: I must say though as you mentioned, coming down Alpine can be sketchy especially with wet patches. Also those uber-steep climbs off the saddle can be challenging. Glad you had no incidents.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Raced in Pleasenton in the rain Saturday, it was dry all day Sunday while I was riding Alpine Dam tho the weather did look threatening the whole time.


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

It rained in Sacramento on Sunday morning, but the rest of the day was perfect for me to do some climbing in El Dorado Hills.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

The Tahoe century last weekend treated us to the worst distance weather I've ever ridden in. @6:00am, temps were 37, it was raining steadily, and turned to hail by Homewood. For the Truckee leg, the sun peaked out so our group made great time on 89. At Kings Beach, epic storm clouds were brewing SE of us. We ran headfirst into them and were drenched by Incline Village; luckily they tapered off by Spooner. Roads dropping south into Stateline were sorta dry, thankfully. Our local TNT chapter had two riders sag out due to hypothermia. Glad to say we wrapped it up. 6:39 ET.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

the training for the death ride is wayyy behind schedule due to a small part to the rain.
don't know if I will be ready.
only 3 more weekends left.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Spare a moment to pity the Sequoia volunteers - the workers' ride was the next weekend. They got such wet conditions that most abandoned after La Honda lunch. 

Weirdly, I climbed RWG & 9 to The Gap then turned south on Skyline, eventually to climb Eureka Canyon, and got beautiful conditions the rest of the day.

BTW, Highland Rd is open again if you've been itching to climb Eureka Canyon.


----------

